# TNT Eggplant Bruschetta



## kadesma (Feb 10, 2010)

This one we make often, it is so good. Of course you need to like eggplant
Take 2 small Italian eggplants about 1/2 lb. cut the long way into 1/8inch slices season them with salt and place in a large bow for about an hour. Do not peel. Take an 18 to 20 inch loaf of Italian bread a day old if possible and cut off the knobby ends then cut into 1 inch slices and place on a baking sheet.  Put your eggplant slice on another baking sheet and preheat grill or grill pan to med. high. Now whisk 1/2 c. evoo,1/2 tea. each dry oregano,Italian parsley,basil, brus on both sides of eggplant and gill them til golden on both sides turning once after 4-5 min total. Preheat oven broiler broil bread til lightly toasted then remove from broiler. lower  heat to 350 turn bread over and brush with the rest of evoo mixture, place an eggplant slice on top, now arrange a piece of whole milk mozz  or processed moz zon each slice. Slice the cheese thin .Bake at 350 til cheese melts and toast is warm through...Serve hot.
enjoy.
kadesma


----------



## mexican mama (Feb 11, 2010)

I will try this one....thanks for sharing


----------



## kadesma (Feb 11, 2010)

mexican mama said:


> I will try this one....thanks for sharing


I hope you enjoy it.
kades


----------

